# Would you put a Shimano 105 5700 Rear Mech on a 2008 Addict R4?



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

My 08 Addict R4 needs a new rear mech as the cage is cracked. With the exception of the Dura Ace 7800 Crank Set and Pedals the rest of the Group Set is Ultegra 6600 SL Ice Grey. What rear mech would you put on? Would you put the latest Ultegra 6700 which costs about £60 GBP instead of the 6600 SL Ice Grey which is still availabe, also for about £60 GBP or the latest 105 5700 which costs about £35 GBP. A consideration is whether 105 would be in keeping with the rest of the bike. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------

